# Milwaukee sawzall problem.



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Never had mine apart but my guess is inside it's going to have a drive linkage like the old steam engine wheels. Something is either broken or disengaged in there.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

carefully dismantle it and see what the problem is. the pin could have come loose or is broken.

DM


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's the schematics and a few technical notes for that model. It won't tell you how to fix it...but will help you figure out what's going on. I have an older Milwaukee...and that thing has taken a beating...good saw.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> I have an older Milwaukee...and that thing has taken a beating...good saw.


mine too.... many, many years of service.....

DM


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

pkwon5--I have an older Milwaulkee Sawzall that was giving me multiple problems a few years back. I called a DeWalt Service Center and talked to them and they told me about a rebuild plan they have which I used. I took the tool to the center and they went completely through it, new brushes, new quick change blade lock, a new trigger, and a few other things, washed, waxed, and polished. Total bill- -$99. The pricing was quoted up front no matter what was wrong. AND it had a new 90 day guarantee. I thought it was a good deal, it's still running strong. Thanks, David


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

Thurman said:


> pkwon5--I have an older Milwaulkee Sawzall that was giving me multiple problems a few years back. I called a DeWalt Service Center and talked to them and they told me about a rebuild plan they have which I used. I took the tool to the center and they went completely through it, new brushes, new quick change blade lock, a new trigger, and a few other things, washed, waxed, and polished. Total bill- -$99. The pricing was quoted up front no matter what was wrong. AND it had a new 90 day guarantee. I thought it was a good deal, it's still running strong. Thanks, David


You can buy a brand new milwaulkee sawsall for $100


----------

